# Mechanical Engineering Handbook “Robotics”



## هانى شرف الدين (11 فبراير 2008)

Lewis, F.L.; et. al. “Robotics”
Mechanical Engineering Handbook
Ed. Frank Kreith
Boca Raton: CRC Press LLC, 1999​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم هاني وجعله في ميزان حسناتك على هذه الإضافة القيّمة للقسم
وتقبل تحياتي :84:​


----------



## ahmedmecha (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله بك أخي ...
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Nizarov (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جداً !!


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع... بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد صبري النجار (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس/ هانى شرف الدين
شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الفصل رقم 14 والخاص بالــRobotics من كتاب 
_Mechanical Engineering Handbook_
وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الطيب.

والرابط التالي يحيلنا إلى الكتاب كاملاً
http://www.itiomar.it/pubblica/dispense/MECHANICAL ENGINEERING HANDBOOK/toc.pdf

إبتداءاً من 
SECTION 1 Mechanics of Solids
وانتهاءاً بالفصل العشرين
SECTION 20 Patent Law and Miscellaneous Topics
ثمّ الملحقات:
APPENDICES 
A. Properties of Gases and Vapors
B. Properties of Liquids
C. Properties of Solids
D. SI Units
E. Miscellaneous
​


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع 

ولكن هل تستطيعون ان توفرو حلول اسئلة هذا الكتاب 


Robot Modeling and
Control​First Edition​Mark W. Spong, Seth Hutchinson, and M. Vidyasagar

لو استطعتم ان توفرو لنا الحلول تكونو مشكورين وجزاكم الله كل خير ....


----------

